# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary (LibNoDave) NC Daten zugreifen mittels IBH LINK  S7++



## PLCtoCNC (7 Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen damit befasst NC Daten aus Siemens 840D Steuerungen auszulesen. Bei Siemens 840Dsl, die per Ethernet erreichbar sind funktioniert das kompilierte Demo Beispiel aus der Toolbox DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary bereits. Einzig der Slot musste angepasst werden, dann lief alles.
Jetzt hätte ich eine Frage bezüglich 840d PL. Dort habe ich am MPI Bus einen IBH Link S7++ gesteckt. Auf die PLC Daten zuzugreifen funktioniert ohne Probleme. Es sind zwei NCUs verbaut (sehr viele Achsen) ein Verbindungsaufbau funktioniert irgendwie, jedoch kann ich auf keine NC Daten zugreifen.
Funktioniert mein Gedankengang bezüglich NC Daten mit DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary zuzugreifen über einen IBH Link prinzipiell überhaupt? Und wenn ja, wer hat diesbezüglich bereits Erfahrung? Ich konnte im Forum diesbezüglich leider keine Details finden. Oder habe ich es überlesen 😊?

Besten Dank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2020)

Hallo, suche doch mal mit der erweiterten Suche nach "840D Daten", da findest Du Beiträge zum Thema.


----------



## PLCtoCNC (8 Juni 2020)

Gerhard BÃ¤urle schrieb:


> Hallo, suche doch mal mit der erweiterten Suche nach "840D Daten", da findest Du Beiträge zum Thema.




Danke für den Hinweis. Wie die erweiterte Suche funktioniert ist mir klar.  Ich habe auch bereits einige Tage mit dem Suchen verbracht und ich habe mich auch gut zurecht gefunden. Bin auch bereits ein kleiner Fan von einigen Foren Mitgliedern! Super Arbeit welche Ã¼ber die Jahre geleistet wurde
So 60 Seiten Themen lesen 20 weitere Threads verfolgen und Infos in einem Word Dokument zusammenfassen und dann Testen kann ich. 

Jedoch zum Thema IBH Link S7++ und NC Daten habe ich leider nichts gefunden. Gibt es einen expliziten Thread wo jemand dies erwähnt? Oder habe ich es schlicht überlesen?

Danke fÃ¼r die Hilfe.


----------



## Hans54216 (8 Juni 2020)

Ich wollt mal versuche mit dem Adapter machen, bin aber Zeitlich nicht dazu gekommen.

Wie ist den der aktuelle Stand?
Wenn du 2 840 PL verbaut hast, hast du ja auch 2 PLC. Kannst du dich mit beiden PLC verbinden?

Die Slot Adressen siehst du in der Hardware Konfig der PLC. Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Gebilde mit mehreren NCKs und seit Jahren keine PL.


----------



## PLCtoCNC (9 Juni 2020)

Ok da hab ich bereits einiges getestet. Also bei den SL Maschinen die ich getestet habe, ist immer nur eine NCU verbaut. Per Ethernet waren die auch alle über den Slot 4 erreichbar.
Laut PLC Projekt von dieser Maschine wäre es auch der Slot 4. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es laut Step7 Projekt stimmt. Ist jedoch auch egal welcher Slot. Ich habe bereits von 1 bis 32 alles getestet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ist vielleicht nicht glücklich bei einer Maschine mit mehreren NCUs die Verbindung mit der NC über den IBH zu testen. Aber aktuell habe ich nur diese Maschine zu Verfügung.

Also zusammenfassend: 
IBH Link Zugriff auf PLC funktioniert mit den Verbindungsparametern:
Protokoll: Netlink Lite Port: 1099
Rack -> 0
Slot: für PLC 2 / für NC 0 -32 getestet
IP Adresse: XXX.xxx.XXX.xxx
Lokale MPI (vom IBH): 20
Folgende Frage stellen sich für mich jetzt als erstes:


Stimmt die Einstellung Protokoll: Netlink Lite für NC Daten?
Welches Protokoll wird zwischen IBH und NC verwendet?
Muss man bei den Rack Einstellungen vielleicht bei mehreren NCUs noch etwas anpassen?
Hat der Routing-Modus des IBHLink Einfluss auf die Verbindung zur NC?
 
Besten Dank wiederum für die Hilfe. Ich versuche Schritt für Schritt alles zu verstehen.


----------



## Hans54216 (9 Juni 2020)

1. Das Image wird nicht angezeigt.

2. Ich denk das Problem liegt in der libnodave. Hab das damals mit dem Thomas_v2.1 zusammen nur für ISver_TCP erweitert, was ja für eine Solution Line auch vollkommen ausreichend ist.
Man müsste nun die Methoden so anpassen, dass sie auch mit Netlink Lite funktionieren.

Verbindungsaufbau funktioniert ja noch (Slot 4). Bei der Lese Anfrage geht es bei mir dann schief.


----------



## PLCtoCNC (15 Juni 2020)

OK ist ja bereits eine wichtige Info für mich. Ich war schon der Meinung selber zu doof zu sein. Dann gehe ich richtig davon aus dass auch eine Verbindung per MPI Adapter nicht unterstützt wird. Ich hätte mir sonst einen MPI Adapter besorgt.
Wie viel Aufwand ist es die Methoden anzupassen damit alle Verbindungstypen unterstützt werden? Dann wären alle PowerLines auch unterstützt.

Besten Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## Hans54216 (15 Juni 2020)

Gibt es ein Siemens Tool, welches per IBH Link (MPI Netzwerk Adapter) oder MPI (USB) Adapter mit der NC kommuniziert? z.B. das HMI (Advanced oder was auch immer die PowerLine verwendet)

Wie sieht das HMI aus und wo läuft dieses? PCU50?
Hab bei der PowerLine bis jetzt nur mit der PLC und nem MPI USB Adapter zu tun gehabt und das ist nun auch schon 8 Jahre her.


----------



## PLCtoCNC (15 Juni 2020)

Also bei dieser Maschine wäre eine PCU50 verbaut. Bei allen anderen auf die ich Zugriff habe eigentlich auch, mit Ausnahme von wirklich alten Maschinen. Mit WinCC sollte es prinzipiell möglich sein auf die NC zuzugreifen. Bei Create MyHMI / WinCC gibt es die Möglichkeit PI-Dienste der NC als Systemfunktionen zu projektieren. 

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/404/109744404/att_907784/v1/SINUMERIKWinCCdeDE_de-DE.pdf --> Seite 113

Ich könnte eine kleine VISU bauen und es einmal testen. Gute Idee.


----------



## Hans54216 (15 Juni 2020)

Ich hab damals die PCU50, bzw. Create MyHMI (Operate, Solution Line) Kommunikation mit Wireshark mitgeschrieben. Dein Link ist auch für die SL.

Wie ist die PCU50 mit der PowerLine verbunden?


----------



## PLCtoCNC (15 Juni 2020)

Also MPI auf dem X122(glaub ich). Bei der NCU auf jedenfalls links oben


----------



## tld70 (2 März 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich mal kurz einklinken.
Verbindungen mit dem Accon Netlink Pro oder baugleichen Helmholz 
funktionieren PLC Mäßig einwandfrei am X122 und X101.
am X122 gehen sogar die NC-Sachen mit dem Slot4 einwandfrei.
Am schnellen X101 leider nicht, obwohl da der gleiche Slot für die NC Sachen 
eigentlich aktiv ist.
Oben habe ich gelesen es könnte an der Erweiterung von Libnodave liegen.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich das mal einer der Programmierer ansehen könnte,
kann ja nicht viel sein, es ist ja eigentlich nur die Baudrate und MPI Adresse anders.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tld70 (2 März 2022)

Hello,
I forgett.
This Error will occur
PLC 33028: context is not supported. Step7 says:Function not implemented or error in telgram


----------

